# My gut tells me she cheated



## Hav1978 (Feb 24, 2018)

So i have been dating this girls for about 8 months we talked about kids and marriage and we are both on the same page, the relationship was great and we were happy except this one guy that was her freind never knew we were dating and she felt bad for him . So i let it go. Now after christmas he buys her a 3 thousand dollar watch , i bought her 1800 dollar ring plus a bunch of other stuff. She lied to me about 1 who she was with and 2 who gave her the gift. We got into a fight where her sister chimes in saying maybe youbdeserve someone that can afford you. 2 weeks later shes pregnant. Im hesitant but i know she wouldnt cheat on me so i acted happy and tried to do whatever possible to make the situation better...she isnt slick so i knw when shes lying to me about going to see her freinds or stoppi ng by her moms. This guys still doesnt know.. now last night she bolted out of the apartment saying she had to get something from the car.. she was gone for over 45 min so i went downstairs to see what was going on. I find her on the phone crying telling mw to go back upstairs. Im furious i wait for her and she doesnt want to talk about it.. then she tells me she doesnt have to say anything to me and threatens to pack my stuff up and throw me out. I slept on the couch, not one word or sorry she woke up i went over to her made her breakfast and inside im furious and i dont know what to do. She wont talk to me and she is hiding something but the fact that she wont tell me to me means its another guy. I swear im going to kill myself if thats the case i cant handle that...please help


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Hav1978 said:


> So i have been dating this girls for about 8 months we talked about kids and marriage and we are both on the same page, the relationship was great and we were happy except this one guy that was her freind never knew we were dating and she felt bad for him . So i let it go. Now after christmas he buys her a 3 thousand dollar watch , i bought her 1800 dollar ring plus a bunch of other stuff. She lied to me about 1 who she was with and 2 who gave her the gift. We got into a fight where her sister chimes in saying maybe youbdeserve someone that can afford you. 2 weeks later shes pregnant. Im hesitant but i know she wouldnt cheat on me so i acted happy and tried to do whatever possible to make the situation better...she isnt slick so i knw when shes lying to me about going to see her freinds or stoppi ng by her moms. This guys still doesnt know.. now last night she bolted out of the apartment saying she had to get something from the car.. she was gone for over 45 min so i went downstairs to see what was going on. I find her on the phone crying telling mw to go back upstairs. Im furious i wait for her and she doesnt want to talk about it.. then she tells me she doesnt have to say anything to me and threatens to pack my stuff up and throw me out. I slept on the couch, not one word or sorry she woke up i went over to her made her breakfast and inside im furious and i dont know what to do. She wont talk to me and she is hiding something but the fact that she wont tell me to me means its another guy. I swear im going to kill myself if thats the case i cant handle that...please help


kill yourself? you are ALREADY killing yourself by trying to deny what is right in front of you. no guy buys a woman a three thousand dollar watch for no reason. 

you need to accept that she is not who you keep wanting her to be. she is not who you keep trying to convince yourself she is. 

what you want is perfectly normal and good. what you have is not what you want. leave her, and if she goes after you for child support, demand a DNA test.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Calm down.

She is lying to you. That is enough to dump her over. Just that alone.

She is cheating. Why else lie?

If she won't be totally transparent with you, such as handing you her phone, then she is not worth your time.

Calm down.


----------



## Sparta (Sep 4, 2014)

Leave Now.! tell her I think too much myself today to someone abuse me and treat me like I’m some piece of sh!t. Tell her goodbye.! go ahead and have him all you want. And then tell her “you’ll never see me again.” Buddy there’s nothing you can do with her she’s a narcissist or BPD (borderline personality disorder) you can’t win with them they are nuts let him have her trust me.! Seriously buddy just get out of there she’s a mess...


----------



## Hav1978 (Feb 24, 2018)

I see what everyone is saying but she is carrying my child...i know if it wasn't mine she never would have told me there is no benefit..i just dont know... i love her more than anyone i have ever dated.. and before all of this she treated me like a king.. part of me says its hormones


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hav1978 said:


> I see what everyone is saying but she is carrying my child...i know if it wasn't mine she never would have told me there is no benefit..i just dont know... i love her more than anyone i have ever dated.. and before all of this she treated me like a king.. part of me says its hormones


Are you 100% sure she is carrying your child...i would not put your name on any document until you had it DNA at birth...and for god sake never marry her. 
She is a liar...get that through your head...and you should tell her to her face you don't trust her. stop acting like this man up and tell in in no certain terms, that you don't trust her, you are in doubt it is your child and at this point you are will have nothing to do with her until she comes clean and stops lying...take control of your emotions and the relationship, she sees you as weak because you are behaving weak. be ready to walk away.


----------



## Hav1978 (Feb 24, 2018)

What do i do if it is my child and i never get to see it if its mine i want to be in its life


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Hav1978 said:


> I see what everyone is saying but she is carrying my child...i know if it wasn't mine she never would have told me there is no benefit..i just dont know... i love her more than anyone i have ever dated.. and before all of this she treated me like a king.. part of me says its hormones


She's carrying A child. Whether or not it is YOUR child is questionable. In fact, sorry to say, it's entirely possible she doesn't know who the father is and has said it's yours because you're the one most likely to accept and raise a baby with her.

At 10 weeks gestation, you can have a DNA test run through a simple maternal blood sample. 

Non-Invasive Prenatal Paternity Test on Maternal Blood | PRENATAL GENETICS CENTER



Hav1978 said:


> What do i do if it is my child and i never get to see it if its mine i want to be in its life


If it's your child, you go to court and establish parental rights and get a custody sharing agreement in place. Depending on where you live, you should get 50-50 custody once the child is old enough to be away from it's mother.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Shes crying because she don't know who the father is!!

Do not allow you to be put on the birth certificate until paternaty if proven.


Don't burry your head in the sand this is really happining. Guys don't but 3000$ watches for woman for nothing ....he banged the **** out of her and knocked her up!


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

Your gut is probably right.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hav1978 said:


> What do i do if it is my child and i never get to see it if its mine i want to be in its life


if it proves you are the father get a lawyer, in fact talk to a lawyer now to understand your position if you are the father, it would not hurt to have that information in your back pocket. if you want to be part of that child's life you can still do that without marrying her.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dump this lying cheat and buy a $3,000 watch for someone truly deserving....like me. 


I’ll take an Omega Speedmaster.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hav1978 said:


> What do i do if it is my child and i never get to see it if its mine i want to be in its life


You get a DNA test and if you find out it is yours you file for a court order to allow you visitation rights.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Hav1978 said:


> I see what everyone is saying but she is carrying my child...i know if it wasn't mine she never would have told me *there is no benefit*..i just dont know... i love her more than anyone i have ever dated.. and before all of this she treated me like a king.. part of me says its hormones


You don't think dirty enough. Here's one possible scenario for you. She gets pregnant by someone else. She gets you to sign the birth certificate claiming parentage. She leaves you and gets a child support order, which you have to pay for at least 18 years. She moves in with her real boyfriend, and the two of them have you supplementing their income and helping pay for their child. Is that the case here? Probably not. But don't say there's no benefit to paternity fraud.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

What everyone else said, plus get the $1,800 ring back and sell it.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Here's the thing. 

Women have one.
Men have one.

Only one fits fits in her 'at a time'.

At one time only yours' fit in.

Well, I think, and I know it was one at a time.

But, time is expansive and two can squeeze in.....in the interim.

Squeeze past the furry rim. 

She has been playing the field, playing in two {ball and bat} fields.

It seems both bats have made home runs and both have skidded into her home plate. More than once.

She loves two men, one more, one less.

It seems.....
It seems during the coin toss, that the lesser man was given lesser truth, lesser information. You are the lesser man. 
The OM got what you got, he also got all her truth.
You got her tap dance.

You know......
I feel bad for both of her lovers, I do. 

Neither got her, because she is not available. She lives in a dream. 
In her dream she was stroked and stoked and lovingly stabbed by two men, by two pee-pees.

Now her dream brought another being into play. A baby who needs a Mommy, not a dreamer.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Hav1978 said:


> I see what everyone is saying but she is carrying my child...i know if it wasn't mine she never would have told me there is no benefit..i just dont know... i love her more than anyone i have ever dated.. and before all of this she treated me like a king.. part of me says its hormones


I believe you love her and that you had some wonderful times together.

But now she is showing you that's she's a drama queen and probably uses guys to get 
Expensive things. If she wasn't she wouldn't accept a very expensive gift from 'just a friend'.

She's a drama queen and you will be in a world of hurt if you marry her.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

My gut tells me she was cheating...

But I will give you some hope. I hope it pans out.

When I was dating my soon-to be-wife, another man was courting her. He had a good job and some money. I was a student and mostly broke....

When he found out she was dating me {she told him} he turned up the heat. He bought her a one year old car. He did his best to win her back. 
She naively kept the car, when I told her to give it back. 

He was no threat to me, in any respect except that he was settled in life. He had a science degree and a good job. I had the 'other' things that, my then, GF wanted.

She told him that she was done with him.

Guess what? The car was 'stolen' from her place of employment.
We reported it stolen to the police and the insurance company. 

About a week later the insurance company asked who had title to the car?
She did not know....I did. Well, I suspected the EX BF did. 

He took back his gift. Which was OK with me, not OK with my GF. 
She felt that what he did was underhanded. 

I told her he did what he could to win you over. 
In the end, he was too embarrassed to 'ask' for the car back. Just let it go.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hav1978 said:


> I see what everyone is saying but she is carrying my child...i know if it wasn't mine she never would have told me there is no benefit..i just dont know... i love her more than anyone i have ever dated.. and before all of this she treated me like a king.. part of me says its hormones


1 you're going to kill yourself over a WOMAN who is t even your wife and dates two men at once andlets herself get knocked up and likely doesn't even know who the father is? That's crazy.

2 you're actually telling yourself it's all hormones causing her horrid behavior? That's crazy

3 You said she'd never cheat on you, when it's clear to anyone that she's cheating right now!!!???
That's crazy.

4 You're considering marriage to this woman STILL???
That's crazy. 

As everyone has said, calm down. Don't act crazy.
Don't let emotions totally ruin your life.
Only one thing to do. It's painful. So is digging a bullet out, but it has to be done for you to ge healthy.
DUMP HER. She's going to dump you anyway for acting weak. It's just how things go.

As you were told, if she has the baby and goes after child support, demand a paternity test.

Your gf is obviously in love with another man. She cries over him, tells you to leave and boots your ass to the couch.

What more do you need to see in order to move on?

You love her? Well there's millions more out there to love. Don't ever give a lady this kind of power over you happiness again.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Hav1978 said:


> What do i do if it is my child and i never get to see it if its mine i want to be in its life


Let the other schmuck take the hit for the kid. Think about it my man and talk to other men that's been in your shoes; being tagged as the baby daddy is way over rated and its like fly paper. Once you're stuck you can't ever get loose. You're being out bid by the other guy anyway and this chick is going to want to be with the highest bidder. Take my word for it.


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

Hav1978

1. You're what, 40 years old? You are acting like you're 14. 

2. She is acting like maybe 11 - 12.

3. Stop doing the Pick-Me dance right now. Women hate that. They want a MAN. She dismisses you and tells you to go back inside. And you go? She kicks your ass out of bed and you make her breakfast? Don't make her any more breakfast. She threatens to kick your ass out? You should have started looking for another apartment yesterday. 

4. Women want someone decisive. Decide that you are not going to put up with her crap. Tell her she has to have a DNA test as soon as possible, that you will never sign a birth certificate without it. 

5. She was auditioning for the job of Mrs. Hav1978. She has screwed the pooch. 

6. When her sister said she should hold out for someone who can afford her, you said what? You should have asked for the gift back and told her this wasn't an auction. Goodbye.

7. Nobody deserves to be treated like this. Nobody else will stand up for you. You have to love yourself enough to understand when you are being totally disrespected. You were looking for a new woman when you met her. Time to start looking again.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

DNA test. I know of a now divorced couple where the wife was making husband wear a condom, yet going bareback with boyfriend. 

Husband thought baby result of a "accident". When it all finally came out, he went thru hell.

DNA the kid
DNA the kid
DNA THE KID!

If it's yours, you can file for custody, it it's NOT, RUN!!!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Its pretty clear that she is cheating.8 months isn't long and already there are red flags flying high. She almost certainly doesn't know whose baby it is and NO ONE gives a woman such an expensive present for no reason. 

I think you need to see a lawyer about access and visitation right IF this child is yours. A DNA test is a must. If its not then you have had a very lucky escape from being married to a very immature, lying cheat who cant even be faithful for 8 months. 

I hope that the rose coloured glasses will clear soon so you can see what she is really like and end the relationship.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hav1978 said:


> So i have been dating this girls for about 8 months we talked about kids and marriage and we are both on the same page, the relationship was great and we were happy except this one guy that was her freind never knew we were dating and she felt bad for him . So i let it go. Now after christmas he buys her a 3 thousand dollar watch , i bought her 1800 dollar ring plus a bunch of other stuff. She lied to me about 1 who she was with and 2 who gave her the gift. We got into a fight where her sister chimes in saying maybe youbdeserve someone that can afford you. 2 weeks later shes pregnant. Im hesitant but i know she wouldnt cheat on me so i acted happy and tried to do whatever possible to make the situation better...she isnt slick so i knw when shes lying to me about going to see her freinds or stoppi ng by her moms. This guys still doesnt know.. now last night she bolted out of the apartment saying she had to get something from the car.. she was gone for over 45 min so i went downstairs to see what was going on. I find her on the phone crying telling mw to go back upstairs. Im furious i wait for her and she doesnt want to talk about it.. then she tells me she doesnt have to say anything to me and threatens to pack my stuff up and throw me out. I slept on the couch, not one word or sorry she woke up i went over to her made her breakfast and inside im furious and i dont know what to do. She wont talk to me and she is hiding something but the fact that she wont tell me to me means its another guy. I swear im going to kill myself if thats the case i cant handle that...please help


 @Hav1978 If you are having suicidal thoughts, please seek help.

Lifeline https://suicidepreventionlifeline.org/#

1-800-273-TALK 

We'll be here for you, too.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Hav1978 said:


> So i have been dating this girls for about 8 months we talked about kids and marriage and we are both on the same page, the relationship was great and we were happy except this one guy that was her freind never knew we were dating and she felt bad for him . So i let it go. Now after christmas he buys her a 3 thousand dollar watch , i bought her 1800 dollar ring plus a bunch of other stuff. She lied to me about 1 who she was with and 2 who gave her the gift. We got into a fight where her sister chimes in saying maybe youbdeserve someone that can afford you. 2 weeks later shes pregnant. Im hesitant but i know she wouldnt cheat on me so i acted happy and tried to do whatever possible to make the situation better...she isnt slick so i knw when shes lying to me about going to see her freinds or stoppi ng by her moms. This guys still doesnt know.. now last night she bolted out of the apartment saying she had to get something from the car.. she was gone for over 45 min so i went downstairs to see what was going on. I find her on the phone crying telling mw to go back upstairs. Im furious i wait for her and she doesnt want to talk about it.. then she tells me she doesnt have to say anything to me and threatens to pack my stuff up and throw me out. I slept on the couch, not one word or sorry she woke up i went over to her made her breakfast and inside im furious and i dont know what to do. She wont talk to me and she is hiding something but the fact that she wont tell me to me means its another guy. I swear im going to kill myself if thats the case i cant handle that...please help


*Always remember that your "gut instincts" are almost always about 99.99% correct!

She sounds like she is in dire need of a Sugar Daddy of magnanimous proportions!

Take a back seat and just let her go to the "highest bidder!" She is definitely no prize!

Trust me! Losing her would be "winning!"Get to a lawyers office for a consultation post haste!*


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Why are you buying her a 4-digit gift after only dating for 8 mos?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2017)

He's playing "Pick Me".


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

1) Lawyer Up Now
2) No More "Contact" with GF
3) If really pregnant... DNA at birth.
4) Grow Up.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Hav1978 said:


> I see what everyone is saying but she is carrying my child...i know if it wasn't mine she never would have told me there is no benefit..i just dont know... i love her more than anyone i have ever dated.. and before all of this she treated me like a king.. part of me says its hormones





Hav1978 said:


> What do i do if it is my child and i never get to see it if its mine i want to be in its life


OK, First get a full panel of STD testing done. 

Second, Stop and think for a moment with the head located on top of your shoulders. You have known this woman for a few months and she is willing to accept expensive gifts from you and other men. She will bolt from you to go talk on the phone (likely) to the Other man and she will refuse to talk to you about it. Her Sister is dismissive of you and doesn't support your relationship (maybe find a guy who can buy her the things she deserves). 

This is new relationship and there are so very many red flags. Imagine what could go wrong over the course of ten to twenty years! Run from this relationship as fast as you can. If the child is yours sort it out. If you do marry her, get a vasectomy quick so you will know that any future children are absolutely not yours.

Finally, get in contact with an attorney as you are going to need on to untangle yourself from this woman.

Good luck.


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

Guess he didn't like what he heard.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Hav1978 said:


> I see what everyone is saying but she is carrying my child...i know if it wasn't mine she never would have told me there is no benefit..i just dont know... i love her more than anyone i have ever dated.. and before all of this she treated me like a king.. part of me says its hormones


I am guessing she doesn't know if the child is yours or not.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

You can't know the child is yours unless you get a DNA test done. I would wait until after that is done before you sign your name to a birth certificate. 

States should make DNA testing mandatory at birth to ensure the child is the product of the husband and wife before a certificate is issued.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> You can't know the child is yours unless you get a DNA test done. I would wait until after that is done before you sign your name to a birth certificate.
> 
> *States should make DNA testing mandatory at birth to ensure the child is the product of the husband and wife before a certificate is issued*.


They would be crazy for them to do that. Let's say five-percent of babies are passed off to the wrong father. That is a lot of potential welfare babies. And a lot of broken marriages, broken homes.
A lot of women facing 'consequences'.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> They would be crazy for them to do that. Let's say five-percent of babies are passed off to the wrong father. That is a lot of potential welfare babies. And a lot of broken marriages, broken homes.
> A lot of women facing 'consequences'.


So you are saying that jilted men should be enslaved to child support just to avoid overwhelming and already overwhelmed welfare system? Is that an equitable trade-off?


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

This, all of it... One thing I've learn is women dislike weakness, and I'm not talking about knocking out some random guy.

She definitely show you who wears the pants.

Bro take these guys advice, you'll regret it if you don't.

Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> So you are saying that jilted men should be enslaved to child support just to avoid overwhelming and already overwhelmed welfare system? Is that an equitable trade-off?


That is pretty much the way it has been for a couple hundred years in the Court system. The protection of the helpless infant and its support (and nurturing usually by the mother) is deemed socially more important than that of the father's true rights under a just system.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

skerzoid said:


> Guess he didn't like what he heard.


He's like the dog that got a small piece of his tail cut off by a train. He went back to retrieve the piece of tail and got his head cut off. The lesson is not to loose your head over a piece of tail. Our man Hav has apparently not learned this lesson despite his ample time on earth. 
At any rate, he should not DNA the kid unless forced by the court. Neither should he sign the birth certificate which is even stupider. By doing so the courts will likely hold him responsible for child support even if he later discovers the kid is not his. If they prove he's that father that's a different story but why voluntarily strap yourself with years of child support when any one of a number of men could be the one that fertilized that crop?






..


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> So you are saying that jilted men should be enslaved to child support just to avoid overwhelming and already overwhelmed welfare system? Is that an equitable trade-off?


Me? Not at all?

You suggested that the 'State" mandate DNA testing of all babies, mainly for parentage purposes. Before any 'would-be' father signs off and says, 'Yep, that is my kid!".

It would be silly for the 'State' to stir the pot. To require all babies to be DNA tested. It would make chaos a small word.


----------



## DelicateFlower (Jan 10, 2018)

As'laDain said:


> kill yourself? you are ALREADY killing yourself by trying to deny what is right in front of you. no guy buys a woman a three thousand dollar watch for no reason.
> 
> you need to accept that she is not who you keep wanting her to be. she is not who you keep trying to convince yourself she is.
> 
> what you want is perfectly normal and good. what you have is not what you want. leave her, and if she goes after you for child support, demand a DNA test.


I COMPLETELY Agree with this. 
Honey, get out while you still can. The ocean is rich with fish and this is a lifetime of heartache lounging on your living room couch, sucking down vats of bon-bons. 

Time to clean house. You're obviously an attentive guy with a good heart, don't let this girl put one more footprint into its soft muscle. 

RUN FORREST RUN!

and remember that DNA test if needed.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Omg... Omg


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> They would be crazy for them to do that. Let's say five-percent of babies are passed off to the wrong father. That is a lot of potential welfare babies. And a lot of broken marriages, broken homes.
> A lot of women facing 'consequences'.


1 in 20?

Totally worth it.

Don’t think it would change much in terms of infidelity, but it would likely lead to at least a small surge in abortions.

Hell, give people enough advance notice before the law kicks in and you might not even see the expected bump in applications for assistance.

Ten months ought to do it.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

SunCMars said:


> They would be crazy for them to do that. Let's say five-percent of babies are passed off to the wrong father. That is a lot of potential welfare babies. And a lot of broken marriages, broken homes.
> A lot of women facing 'consequences'.


Orrrr...... how many more folks would keep their pants on if they knew the father would be confirmed by a DNA test on every baby. How many men would not take a chance of eighteen years of child support for a little side action?


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Realities are these.

1) $3,000 watch as a gift the bloke is fu...cking her
2) She definately has another man hence why she was on the phone hiding in the car for 45 minutes
3) There is a good possibility the baby is not yours or she is clearly unsure.

Harden up and throw her out. If the house is hers than move out. Do not pay a cent until you can confirm through a DNA Test that the child is yours.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

It's not unheard of for a girl to 'settle' with the nice, longterm, chump for a secure life while having sex with the jerk on the side.....

1) Why are you even buying such an expensive gift 8 months into a relationship?? Dude, you are like screaming to be the 'nice guy to pay for the kids' while she has fun with someone else
2) DNA test DNA test DNA test
3) What benefit would she have about lying about her kid? MOST likely she realizes that you would LEAVE her if you found out it WASNT your kid and she would be stuck without a loser to pay her bills and ANY chance she has of finding a man gets dropped by like 90% with a small child... She most likely realizes she has you (requires her to lie to keep you) or she is a single mom struggling for a very long time after this

She is basically in a very scary place right now and needs a man to latch on to (for child payments for at least the next 16+ years)


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Did you object to her seeing her mother? Why would have feel that she has to lie to you about seeing her mother?

How old are the two of you? 

How old is the man who bought her a $3,000 watch?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hav1978 said:


> What do i do if it is my child and i never get to see it if its mine i want to be in its life


you don't know if it's your child. You need to get a DNA test before you accept that this is your child. See a lawyer. If DNA proves that you are the father, then you can ask the court for 50% custody. That's your right as the father. She does not have to give permission. 

It's highly likely that she's been having sex with the guy who bought her the $3,000 watch. Most men would not give a gift like that without some expectation of sex in return. There is a light chance that he's just some immature guy who thinks that an expensive watch will get her to love him. But that's not very likely that's all there was to it.

Now why was she in the car talking on the phone and crying? It might have been about another man or it might have been about her just being unhappy with you, or other things. You cannot just assume that it's about another man. However, the fact that she does that and then will not tell you want it's about is a problem. If she cannot tell you what's going on, then you two have no business being together.


----------

